# Painting Scams



## Trey (Apr 17, 2005)

My best and worse story about people painting themselves is this.

A couple bought an older home and had it completely remodeled, I painted the exterior and everything was fine. Then the GC asked me to just bid priming the inside well I did and we primed the whole interior. Months later I asked the GC what happened with the project. He told me they were painting it themselves and were nowhere near done. Another few weeks pass and he told me that the Mrs. fell off a step ladder and broke her ankle. I couldn't believe it so I asked him if I could go there and get the job myself, he had no problem with this. I went and the house was nowhere near done, and the work was subpar at best so my bid ended up higher than originaly because I was going to redo what they did. Well they were angry and thought I was a rip off artist. Its been a few years, I wonder if they finished yet.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Tom Rohland said:


> Want to improve the picture on your site?
> Promote Professionalism


Tom, I think you miss the point. IMO Scott's not interested in promoting a product or service - he's interested in transferring wealth (the customer's). He's what used to be called a 'hustler' (no criminal inferrences intended). I think the image is meant to be a looking glass for young, active, shack-up couples (no wedding rings in sight) with disposable income to gaze into and see themselves. Once they've identified with the image, and realized they could be out hiking, biking, skiing, etc. instead of stuck at home arguing about colors, they call the painter. After all, they're probably not inclined to care all that much about how good of a paint job is done, just that the color is on the wall.



Tom Rohland said:


> Where "WHITES.Cover the entire floor with the drop.


"Where whites cover the entire floor with a drop" really had me searching the image trying to find a clue to what that meant. Duh! Stupid me. If they can afford to wear $40 jeans to paint in they can afford to call Scott.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

LoL! I think he meant "wear" whites......


----------



## Ranger Rohland (Jan 28, 2005)

AAPaint said:


> LoL! I think he meant "wear" whites......



Double A,

You're correct. I did mean to "WEAR whites".

Next time I'll double check my proof read.

Spell check.

Promote Professionalism!

lol


Tom Rohland, Jr.
Ranger Painting & Pressure Cleaning, Inc.


----------

